
Grassroots goes global: How YouTube is changing the face of football - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/Grassroots_Goes_Global_How_YouTube_is_Changing_Football
======
pmontra
This reminds me of Liverpool's CEO talking about the future of professional
football [1]. Some excerpts:

> the new battle for fans is not with rival clubs – but with video games such
> as Fortnite.

> "Ninety minutes is a long time for a millennial male to sit down on a couch.
> When I look at viewing and attendance figures of millennial males, I’m
> concerned as a CEO of a football club that relies on the next generation of
> fans coming through”

[1] [https://www.businesscloud.co.uk/news/liverpool-fc-ceo-
worrie...](https://www.businesscloud.co.uk/news/liverpool-fc-ceo-worried-
about-losing-fans-to-fortnite)

------
9HZZRfNlpR
I know someone who was sold to Greek first league professional football club
by sending a YouTube compilation video. I was surprised and pressed my friend
many times that what was even the point of his agent then and he answered that
guess he knew what the email address was. Obviously he had shown talent before
in other lower European leagues and they did have medical before signing a
contract, but the whole thing looked comical to me.

The compilation video that is still up on YouTube even has some video editor
watermark on it... For an average person we are talking about a lot of money
changing hands.

------
open-source-ux
Another recommended football (soccer) YouTube channel is Tifo Football. Even
if you're not a football fan (I'm not particularly), it's one of the best
sources of news, information and analysis on football. The quality is
excellent:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGYYNGmyhZ_kwBF_lqqXdAQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGYYNGmyhZ_kwBF_lqqXdAQ/videos)

------
SethTro
Excellent photos and mobile experience without any ads. Thank you BBC

~~~
dvh
Really? That page was horribly broken on my phone. Unreadable really.

------
tcmb
Why does it say "[video]" in the title? The link is to a 'regular' written
article (albeit with a lot of scrolling effects).

~~~
dang
Whoops, that was my mistake. Fixed now.

